
A Very Naughty Little Girl - DiabloD3
https://blog.longreads.com/2015/03/10/a-very-naughty-little-girl/
======
wojcech
Damn good read

~~~
runamok
Agreed. However, the title doesn't necessarily draw folks in.

The full title is "A Very Naughty Little Girl. The extraordinary life of Janet
Vaughan, who changed our relationship with blood."

Really interesting scientist who pioneered and popularized doing blood
transfusions among many other things. I hope more people read about her...

